# ADOPTED: Pretty young F, Gallup, NM-PTS Date 5/10



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Sheyenne

Breed: German Shepherd Dog (mix breed)
Age: Young adult
Gender: Female 
Size: Large
altered, hasShots, 

Shelter: Gallup-McKinley County Humane Society 
P.O. Box 550 1315 B Hamilton Road
Gallup, NM

About Sheyenne Beautiful pup who will make a loyal companion

http://dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1208801313232

Shelter dog ID: Sheyenne
Contact tel: <span style="color: #FF0000">505-863-2616 </span>
Contact name: Donna Damon 
Contact email: [email protected]

Came across her on DID. Says mix but I wasn't sure. Please delete if you think she's not pb


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Pretty young female, Gallup, NM*

She is soooo cute. I hope she gets adopted soon. Who could resist her?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Pretty young female, Gallup, NM*


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Pretty young female, Gallup, NM*

She is beautiful!!


----------



## rowansd (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Pretty young female, Gallup, NM*

Bump


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Pretty young female, Gallup, NM*

bump


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Gallup, NM - Pretty female - PTS 5-10-2008*

Listed on dogs in danger ....changed title for PTS date....


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Gallup, NM - Pretty female - PTS 5-10-2008*

bump


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Gallup, NM - Pretty female - PTS 5-10-2008*

bump

She has 8 days!!


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Gallup, NM - Pretty female - PTS 5-10-2008*

3 DAYS!


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Gallup, NM - Pretty female - PTS 5-10-2008*

I am Sheyenne and I have ONE LAST DAY TO LIVE, will you save me now? Please?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Gallup, NM - Pretty female - PTS 5-10-2008*

BUMP


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: Gallup, NM - Pretty female - PTS 5-10-2008*

Has anyone called the shelter to find out her status? I am too far away to help out - Northern Ontario to New Mexico is a long way. she is way too young and way too cute not to make it out.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Gallup, NM - Pretty female - PTS 5-10-2008*

awww pretty...bump!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Gallup, NM - Pretty female - PTS 5-10-2008*

She is adorable!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Gallup, NM - Pretty female - PTS 5-10-2008*

She's still listed on pf. And this gorgeous dog too: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10588769

I pmed KShort and Chili who are both in CO. There is someone on here from NM but I can't remember their login name! 

I hope she can get into rescue!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Gallup, NM - Pretty female - PTS 5-10-2008*

I know who it is: TheAlamoGang.
I e-mailed and suggested looking into to this pup.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Gallup, NM - Pretty female - PTS 5-10-2008*

This is Sheyenne's Petfinder link:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10662340


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Gallup, NM - Pretty female - PTS 5-10-2008*

I can help with transport if she comes through Northern California at all!!! I know its a long shot but wanted to post just in case.


----------



## TheAlamoGang (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Gallup, NM - Pretty female - PTS 5-10-2008*

The GSD rescues in NM aren't very active and they probably wouldn't take her because she isn't a pure bred. I hope one of the Albuquerque no-kills will step up. If she's in Gallup, she probably came off of the reservation and has probably had a hard life already. Gallup is 5 hours 1 way from here. I couldn't get to her any time soon.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Gallup, NM - Pretty female - PTS 5-10-2008*



> Originally Posted By: TheAlamoGangThe GSD rescues in NM aren't very active and they probably wouldn't take her because she isn't a pure bred. I hope one of the Albuquerque no-kills will step up. If she's in Gallup, she probably came off of the reservation and has probably had a hard life already. Gallup is 5 hours 1 way from here. I couldn't get to her any time soon.


Is there anyone you can contact about her?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Gallup, NM - Pretty female - PTS 5-10-2008*

Still on Petfinder. 

Is she listed as a mix because she is one of them thar weirdo LHs? Okay, I just looked at their listing and they are not that anal retentive on their breed guesses. Not saying they aren't doing their best!


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: Gallup, NM - Pretty female - PTS 5-10-2008*

bump for the pretty girl...


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Gallup, NM - Pretty female - PTS 5-10-2008*

she is still listed on their petfinder site even though it is now 5/13.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Gallup, NM - Pretty female - PTS 5-10-2008*

Not forgetting about you little one! Chili wrote me back and said she's full and is having back problems but she will forward her along to some other contacts. I really hope someone can get her out of there. She is SO cute!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Gallup, NM - Pretty female - PTS 5-10-2008*

The dogs in danger site lists her with negative days to live. Does anyone have an update?


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Gallup, NM - Pretty female - PTS 5-10-2008*

Woohoo! DID says she's adopted. Sheyenne finally has a good home


----------

